# Eastsheen 2x2



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

I just got my eastsheen 2x2 today, and it turns great. But it locks up like hell. Is there a way to make it better?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 30, 2008)

Solve it, break it in.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

how do you break in a 2x2?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 30, 2008)

Solve it. Go rough.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 31, 2008)

agreed. i actually dropped mine and broke it a few times, that really got it nice and loose, not that i recommend it


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 31, 2008)

and soak it in silicone


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 31, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> and soak it in silicone


That makes it cuts corners a lot better after a couple of days, but your cube gets so loose you can do like an R6 or higher. It's also very hard to control. I would not recommend it and I regret lubricating my Easthseen cube.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 31, 2008)

yes i have lubricated one of the two eastsheens and i use the non lubricated one


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 1, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > and soak it in silicone
> ...



i quite disagree.

My ES 2x2 pre-lubing= terrible
My 2x2 post-lubing= honestly the best cube i own.

while it is hard to control at first it only takes a week or so of practice to get used to it. you need to make sure that you take it apart when you lube it, there are guides for this. not only will it provide better lubrication, but just just the act of taking it apart will help loosen it. and like shaden said, be rough with it at first. you will be glad you did.

btw my record with my cube is an R14.


----------



## Faz (Aug 1, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 1, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...


----------

